# 243 105gr Nosler Custom Comp



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

anybody shot them? Twist rate? Pelt damage?

Double Tap loads a monster of a 243 and i plan to try it. I would love your Input

Thanks


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Just have to shoot it and see if your bbl will make it spin. i have a 6mm that will shoot the 105 amax but buddy has a .243 that hates the 105 varietys.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't remember what your barrel twist was, 1-9? The 105g class bullets optimum twist rate is a 1-8 but you can sure give them a try to see if will stablize. I know the bc on those are very good. I'll definitely be giving them a try once my 6SLR gets done, so i'll have a few on hand. They also have a new one in 107g with a better bc by a smidge.

I'd imagine it'll be similar to a Berger target VLD as far as jacket construction, they're a match round so they may be a bit thicker to stay together in high twist, high velocity for shooting comp.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

The BDL is a 1-9 twist from what i read the nosler custom comp was designed to shoot from a bit slower(more standard) twist but i am sure that paper will tell the real story. 
thanks guys


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Heavy bullets need a faster twist. I would think it would be the other way that they were made to shoot from a fast twist. Just as the .308 1-10 will shoot heavys generally better than the standard 1-12. The lower the number ie 1-8 vs 1-9 the faster the twist in the bbl.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just called Mike at Nosler he said that the 105's need a 1-8 twist. As far as jacket thickness he compared them to a SMK. Then I asked him about shooting critters with him and he gave me that PC answer "they're not ment for game". So i'd say they'd probably do one of two things blow up or pencil through. He said they won't work in the 1-9 though so that'll be your only issue.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Bum deal I figured it being a target round it might be an issue thanks again for your input guys. good luck this season to y'all


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Heavy bullets doesnt necessarily mean anything with barrel twist its the length of the barrel that matters. I have a Ruger m77 in 243 1-9" twist that wont shoot 65 gr V maxes worth a damn, yet it handles the 62 gr Barnes varmint grenades just fine, mantaining an average of 1/2 MOA. The reason for this is the VG is a much longer bullet making it handle like a heavy 90-100 grainer.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ummm. You must mean the length of the bullet, not barrel. But both influence how a bullet will travel.

If you have a long bullet, you're going to need a faster twist and a barrel long enough to stablize the bullet. The length of the bullet and bearing surface is what really determines twist. That 105 in a 9T barrel is going to engage the lands and spin but as it leaves the barrel the nose is going to gyroscope off center, and throw the bullet into a tumble. If he had a 8.5T, i think i'd try the 105's just for the fun of it, you never know what might happen. But most factory tubes are never the twist that they have written on them, they tend to be off just a little.

You can over twist a bullet also. For example having a 1 in 7-7.3" twist in a 6mm will most likely over twist a 105g bullet and will either frag the jacket or tumble after exiting the barrel. So twist for a certain caliber and bullet weight does come into play. Take that same 1-7 or 1-7.3 twist barrel and stick a 115g bullet in the 6 and you'll be just fine.

Land dia. has a small effect also. (how tight the bullet is held in the bore). Most land dia in 6mm barrels are . 237 but you can buy a .236 for certain bullets.

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

yes lol length of bullet not barrel woops :lol:


----------

